
Is having the username and password fields on different pages more secure? - wslh
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/85160/is-having-the-username-and-password-fields-on-different-pages-more-secure
======
cbhl
The primary advantage of this pattern is it allows you to use _different_
authentication mechanisms on a _per-user_ basis.

For example, for convenience, you may want to allow some users to sign in with
a single non-password factor, like a FaceID/TouchID/Security Key.

But you still want to let users with a password continue signing in with a
password, since you don't want to break login for all of your customers at
once.

